# fluke 1653



## murdock

i need some advice...i have been using a 1653 for a couple weeks now but i have found there seems to be a few issues which i need to sort out...

loop impedance testing...while doing test the instrument would go to >2000 i connected the leads together and pressed zero...to make sure...i then checked the battery which indicated 7.6 volts...i went and purchased new one and put them in...now the unit keeps indicating error 5...i checked that everything was disconnected from the plug socket and retested same thing...so i got a long cable and checked the earth continuity from the meter room to the applicable distribution board...zeroed the instrument and tested 0.00 ohms...tried a loop test again...error 5...i moved to a different part of the building and tested a different DB the test indicated 0.56 ohms but when i retested it went error 5 again and again and again...can someone give me some ideas as to what i could be doing wrong.


----------



## cornishsparks

Had alot of trouble with my fluke tester. found similar problems. some times error 5 occurs when the test leads are not making circuit, the fuse holder in line can work loose in the leads.
Also found tester very slow on loop readings, if you slip off the terminal when testing you also get that reading.
Changed my fluke for a megger 1552 much better tester ans easier and quicker to use.


----------



## murdock

well i take the 1653 cant be all bad if only 2 people are complaining about it and i see most of the UK electricians test pictures show them using a fluke 165x series meter...not one so far with a megger 1553...maybe the answer is to go back to using individual meters for my compliance testing?


----------



## brian john

Just because the pack is using one meter more than the other does not mean they are not cussing with meter issues of their own.

I am not familiar with either meter you are discussing BUT, I have had major issues with FLUKE and MEGGER test equipment.


----------



## Deano

Hello all, And new to the forum. I am a few yrs late in the response but have been using the 1653 for 6 yrs now and still love it. The issue with the "error 5" is excessive noise on the line-grounding(earth) connection. Start at the mains or disconnect and work forward in the circuit till you arrive to the point in the circuit that the error 5 is indicated. hopefully this helps you.


----------



## Grimlock

brian john said:


> Just because the pack is using one meter more than the other does not mean they are not cussing with meter issues of their own.
> 
> I am not familiar with either meter you are discussing BUT, I have had major issues with FLUKE and MEGGER test equipment.


 
What issues have you had, is it because you cant take Dielectric Absorption Ratio and Polarization Index measurements with the Flukes?


----------



## Deano

Actually, I am having no issues. It was in reference to Murdocks question. "







*fluke 1653* 
i need some advice...i have been using a 1653 for a couple weeks now but i have found there seems to be a few issues which i need to sort out...

loop impedance testing...while doing test the instrument would go to >2000 i connected the leads together and pressed zero...to make sure...i then checked the battery which indicated 7.6 volts...i went and purchased new one and put them in...now the unit keeps indicating error 5...i checked that everything was disconnected from the plug socket and retested same thing...so i got a long cable and checked the earth continuity from the meter room to the applicable distribution board...zeroed the instrument and tested 0.00 ohms...tried a loop test again...error 5...i moved to a different part of the building and tested a different DB the test indicated 0.56 ohms but when i retested it went error 5 again and again and again...can someone give me some ideas as to what i could be doing wrong."


----------

